# UPC Installation Questions



## IrishGunner (8 Jul 2008)

Getting UPC(NTL/Chorus) Digital phone and broadband fitted this weekend

Does anyone know the model of the Wireless router they provide as I want to forward the ports

Also do they supply you with a wireless usb card for your pc ? 

Anyone know their newsgroup servers addresses ?

Also what issues do users have with them as just want to be prepared


----------



## shellstar (10 Jul 2008)

Sorry I'm pretty useless when it comes to techie stuff but I think the router is some Netgear model, I think. They do not provide a wireless usb card, if your machine is not wireless they see that as your problem not theirs I'm afraid. The installation is quick and easy and its best if you have you laptop/pc there and the technician will set up it for you with the password etc. if not he'll just leave you all the details you need.

A quick call to NTL (is there such a thing LOL) should be able to answer your questions or have you tried their website? We have been with them since April and touch wood so far so good. I only realised y'day that they have increased the speeds on their lines so a 2 minute phone call and an online form filled in now has me upgraded to a 20mb line for no extra cost. I'm one happy customer.


----------



## Dearg Doom (10 Jul 2008)

Try the Port Forward website for some guidance on port forwarding on various routers and firewalls.


----------



## IrishGunner (10 Jul 2008)

I rang their customer service and was told that I do get a wireless card ?

They did not know the 'techie' stuff so they could not answer certain questions

Have to open up ports for various reasons I wont go into here so just wanted to check model on portforward website as to how to do this

Also newsgroups but again not a question for here

Have laptop and also Desktop in attic so will check both before the installer goes

Have only one issue now. Have 2 TV points downstairs and upstairs. Current wireless modem is in another room, where phone line is. Want them to put another tv point in here so I can plug in UPC modem. Does the Upc installer run wires from existing tv point to another and if so are there wires on the floor etc or do they attach them to skirting board etc?

Thanks


----------



## mik_da_man (10 Jul 2008)

IrishGunner said:


> I rang their customer service and was told that I do get a wireless card ?
> 
> Have only one issue now. Have 2 TV points downstairs and upstairs. Current wireless modem is in another room, where phone line is. Want them to put another tv point in here so I can plug in UPC modem. Does the Upc installer run wires from existing tv point to another and if so are there wires on the floor etc or do they attach them to skirting board etc?
> 
> Thanks


 
I would ask again about the wireless card - I asked about that option and am pretty sure they didn't provide one.

As for an additional TV point I would recommend mentioning this before they come out. The guy that did mine had a very limited amount of stuff with him. Also there will most likley be an extra charge for it. He might just run a cable for you... which you could do yourself.

Also check but i think the other TV points in your house will be of no use unless you have another box to use with them.

Mik


----------



## IrishGunner (10 Jul 2008)

Rang them and they do supply you with a wireless card at no extra cost

Also they will put in another tv point for the modem and I wont get charged for this

I will make sure I say this to the engineer who is installing it as dont want a bill the following month for this


----------



## mik_da_man (11 Jul 2008)

That's handy - I wonder is it yours to keep or will you have to give it back....


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Jul 2008)

I've seen NTL supply a Netgear 614 and a USB WiFi stick. Maybe they change around depending on supply.


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Jul 2008)

Got it installed this morning and getting the below speeds





Is this normal thought it was 20mb?

Do not supply wireless adapter even though I asked them on the phone and the said they would. They put in new pont for BB although the installer was a grumpy little so and so when I asked him to do this.So loads of more new wires in the house

Also bloody phone has to be plugged into another box not the phone line did not know this? Router is Netgear WG 614 have not checked about ports yet

Now I have to check digital box


----------



## jpd (12 Jul 2008)

That's not bad - 20mb/s is notional - as is 2mb/s, 3mb/s, etc


----------



## IrishGunner (13 Jul 2008)

Ok got the BB working just have to figure out opening ports etc

Question about the phone. Its plugged into Modem/ Router and old number not ported yet
Modem is in back bedroom and have other phone in main bedroom, both handsfree.

Have a tv point in main bedroom so can I hook up exisiting phone to this ? Also to keep the phone working I have to leave the modem on all the time?

Hindsight should have known that I could not put it on phone socket but did not think I would have to leave the modem when we are not in for the phone to work?


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Jul 2008)

You need the modem on. The phone needs to be plugged into that. In theory you'd need to pay for every extra TV point you use. Makes far more sense just to plug a DECT base station into the modem and then add as many DECT phones as you want.


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Jul 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> You need the modem on. The phone needs to be plugged into that. In theory you'd need to pay for every extra TV point you use. Makes far more sense just to plug a DECT base station into the modem and then add as many DECT phones as you want.



Cheers thanks for that. Yeah have to buy another phone have Panasonic DECT but have to find one stand alone with that I can add to it

So when I am away from the house for a while this has to be kept plugged in for the phone to work. If I plug it out what happens when somebody rings ?


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jul 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Jul 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Nothing.



Maybe a good thing thought it might kick into a voice mail or something


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jul 2008)

Not as far as I'm aware. I've not looked into it tbh. Though I have one myself.


----------



## Frank (15 Jul 2008)

I have a Range max netgear wirless router as provided by NTL.

The signal is excellent one side of the room to the other.

A lot of times it takes an age to get to the internet as if the dhcp is not working great.

Generally try ipconfig /release then renew
or 
Go through the repair.

Seems to take much longer than the office DHCP

I have updated the firmaware on the router to the latest available.

I suspect settings everything to fixed IP may help.

Anyone come across this?


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jul 2008)

I had a similar problem before and I suspect it was something NTL were doing, though it may have been my router a Netgear 614 (v1.1 I think). However I have the problem again and this time its definately the router. Its a different router now, same model, Netgear 614 but its a later version (v5). From a trawl around the web there seems to be problems with this router overheating. Flashing to the later firmware improved it for me. But it still happens every so often. It was suggested using the router on its stand, in the vertical position, rather than flat on the desk helps with the cooling. Mine is still flat at the moment though.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (15 Jul 2008)

IrishGunner said:


> ...and old number not ported yet


I would chase this up. I ordered all the same as you and was asked on the phone did I want to keep my old number. I said 'yes', the guy on the phone told me it would be done at installation and €30 would appear on my first bill. I said 'fine'.

Two weeks later and my number had still not ported. I called and was told that they don't automatically port over numbers (they were 'surprised' that the sales agent would have said that to me!). You have to go online, hunt through their website to find a form, download it, fill it out and send in by good old fashioned post. Then it takes up to 21 days for Eircom to release the number.

I love Irish companies. They are so efficient


----------



## Frank (15 Jul 2008)

Don't thinks its heat. Once its working it tends to work fine.

Seems to be only on start sorting out the IP and DNS.

More frustrating than anything else.

Don't fancy contacting NTL though better hope with the folks here I think.


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jul 2008)

Last time I tried I got through fine.

When it doesn't work, has the router been off for a while, or on, but the computer off?

I used to have another problem. That if I turned off the modem it would take me an age to get back on. A problem of contention in the area was my guess. Thats why I started leaving it on 24/7 so I'd have no problem getting online when I needed to. Now with the NTL phone I have to leave it on constantly anyway.


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Jul 2008)

Had trouble with line yesterday connecting dropping connecting dropping seems to be working now although I am on the laptop right beside router to check all lights are on

May try later and see if line drops

I thought also my number would change on installation but I had to fill out a port number form and get last bill from utv? Sent this of today and they told me it would take a week..? Installer gave me this form

Have  phone and want to get  so that I can keep one phone beside the modem and another in main bedroom

Anyone know if you these handsets can be added on ?

Also now have 2 phone numbers Utv and UPC keeping old number UTV. So if I do add these phones and then synch them up can I receive & make calls and what number will be charged or do I just synch them take line from Eircom socket and its Upc and if I leave it  in UTV. Obviously when number is ported wont matter ?

Finally off topic are uk phones compatible in Ireland? seen a few on ebay [broken link removed]
just dont know if it will work ?


----------



## Frank (15 Jul 2008)

TBH I have resorted to leaving the laptop and the modem and router on all the time.

As you say on as soon as you pick it up.

If I restart the pc it takes work, which is odd.


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jul 2008)

I used to get that. Not sure what it is. Sometimes turning off the software firewall worked. I reckoned it was NTL reset DNS for idle connections.


----------



## IrishGunner (17 Jul 2008)

Still having problems with the wireless option. Cannot connect either on laptop or desktop, both wireless. One with card. It connects sporadically and then falls

Yet when I connect router to laptop with wire I can connect instantly?

Rang them again and they said there was noise on the line and will be for another week as upgrades going on in area After this I have to ring them again. Told them that I would be looking for my account to be re-credited for the time its been down

Will keep on ringing until they sort it


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jul 2008)

Thats a problem with the router or the wireless card not UPC. 

Check out the powersaving on the WiFi card. sometimes thats a problem. Turn if off and see what happens.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Jul 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Thats a problem with the router or the wireless card not UPC.
> 
> Check out the powersaving on the WiFi card. sometimes thats a problem. Turn if off and see what happens.



Build in wireless card on laptop so was picking it up previously also wi fi adapter key on desktop, same. Removed this and reinstalled drivers etc and it worked, but that was last Sunday. Last night it could not even pick up the signal ?

I have been onto netgear trying to see if it is a router but I have also heard that netgear routers are not the best and I should try Belkin. Dont want to fork out more money just for another router but if it solves the problem?

Are they really that bad ?


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jul 2008)

I would reset the router back to defaults and set it up again. Is it hot to touch? After I flashed mine its no longer hot, just warm. However even after that I think it did reset it self once and I lost the wifi that time. I had to reset the router to defaults and set it up again. Only takes a couple of minutes. But its not the first thing you think of. Like I said earlier mine used to run hot to touch. After flashing with the latest firmware its only runs warm to touch. About the same as the NTL modem. I reckon these things should really have a switchable fan if they are going to run 24/7. Again is your standing vertically? This is said to help the cooling. I used to have my old one like that and had no problem. With the new one I've not done that yet. 

Any reset it back to defaults and set it up and see what happens.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Jul 2008)

What do you mean by Flashing modem ? It has the latest firmware

 Have router and modem on top of each other, maybe not a good idea....

Will try to see if I can put it elsewhere. Also if you reset it what did you have to change all the UPC settings is there much to it

May look at other routers whats the best place to get them and whats the diff between a 54mbps and a 100mbps other than price?


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jul 2008)

Flashing the router, is updating the firmware. 
Reset the router not the modem. Did you get the router from NTL? Theres not much to set up. Where are you seeing 54mbps and a 100mbps ?


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Jul 2008)

Sorry meant to say router yep got this from NTL but from looking around seems Netgear routers not the best

Saw some routers [broken link removed] mentions different mbps here just wondering what is the difference


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jul 2008)

Its the speed of the wireless network. Say copying a file from one computer to the other via WiFi. Its NOT the speed of your internet connection. 802.11g is the current standard, 54mbps.

http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/wireless80211/a/aa80211standard.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11


----------



## IrishGunner (19 Jul 2008)

Reset router and eventually got it going however no another problem

On laptop wireless I am getting speeds of 15500kbps and on my desktop I am only getting 3200kbps ?

Is this to do with the wireless adapter or somthing else ? I removed & reinstalled the adapter and still getting crap speeds ?

Anyone ?


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Jul 2008)

What are you measuring and how are using measuring it.


----------



## IrishGunner (20 Jul 2008)

Going into www.speedtest.net and checking the download speed there

On laptop getting higher download but on desktop crap ones ?

Laptop





Desktop


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Jul 2008)

Disable the laptop internal wifi and use the desktop one on it. Then test that.


----------



## IrishGunner (21 Jul 2008)

I dont have the laptop on when I am using the desktop

So I had each turned off while I tested the other


----------



## aircobra19 (21 Jul 2008)

I meant use the WiFi card (USB I assume) from the desktop on the laptop.


----------



## IrishGunner (21 Jul 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> I meant use the WiFi card (USB I assume) from the desktop on the laptop.



Ah get you now will try, never thought of that......cheers


----------



## IrishGunner (21 Jul 2008)

Have desktop in attic and using usb adapter getting the below speeds





Took out adapter and disabled automatic wireless set up and installed software and plugged the key into laptop and brought it up to attic and I am getting the below speeds





So it looks like the Desktop pc problem correct me if I am wrong ? Working of windows xp and it must be 3-4 years old ??

Is there anything I should be checking on the PC to see what is stopping it from getting the higher speeds ?


----------



## aircobra19 (21 Jul 2008)

It might be simply the location of the PC. have you tried the laptop where the desktop is. Sometimes some WiFi cards are better than others.


----------



## IrishGunner (21 Jul 2008)

Brought the laptop right up beside desktop and that was getting good speeds with usb adapter installed 

Turned off firewall and still no joy.Upload speeds seem ok just the download speeds

Had upc on and changed the channels on the router no, changed the adapter to another usb port no

They said they will send on a usb adapter to me and see if this works but download everything on my desktop so require these speeds

I am stumped


----------



## aircobra19 (22 Jul 2008)

Is the desktop USB 1.1 or 2.0?


----------



## IrishGunner (22 Jul 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Is the desktop USB 1.1 or 2.0?



How can I tell this not sure ?

Could it be the CPU limiting the network bandwidth(pushing data over Ethernet is a function of CPU speed)

And if so is there a way of upgrading don’t have the specs of my pc


----------



## aircobra19 (22 Jul 2008)

You're not using ethernet if you are using WiFi. Besides unless its ancient I doubt the CPU is bottlenecking the download. If its a mainstream PC like a Dell, COmpaq etc it will have a model number somewhere on it. Its its a custom built try this...http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html Then look up the specs of the motherboard. You can upgrade anything. Not always worth it.


----------



## IrishGunner (22 Jul 2008)

Some specs on the PC

OS

Windows Xp3

Processor
2.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache

Main Circuit Board
 	Board: K8T800P-8237
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 10/13/2004

Memory Modules
 	512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB
Slot 'A1' is Empty

Bus Adapters

D347PRT SCSI Controller
VIA Serial ATA RAID Controller
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (4x)
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller

Communictions
1394 Net Adapter
802.11b/g USB Wireless LAN Adapter #2

Others
 	VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Root Hub (5x)
pcouffin device for 32 bits systems


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jul 2008)

have you got the Via drivers installed?
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1200&SubCatID=122
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070


----------



## IrishGunner (25 Jul 2008)

ok it looks like the latest drivers are installed checked with netgear and tried the below

Step1:

1. Log in to the router configuration page. 
2. Open Internet Explorer or any other browser and access the site:http://192.168.1.1 (or) www.routerlogin.com/basicsetting.htm
By default, the username is admin, the password is password. 
3. Go to WAN Setup. 
4. Reduce the MTU to 1300 and apply the changes. 
5. You can also try other MTU values like 1492, 1440, 1400 etc and apply the settings. Now check for the connections. 

STEP2:

1. Right Click on My Computer icon select Properties 
2. Click Hardware -select Device Manager 
3. Click Network adapters - Select the Ethernet Adapter. Right Click on it and click Properties 
4. You will be able to get the Popup of the Adapters 
5. Properties Window -Click on Advanced 
6. Select the transmit rate to 100Mb Half Duplex and Save the settings

I changed the MTU and it went up to a speed of 6151 but I should be getting close to 15000 I tried the others suggested and 1492 gave me this speed. When I go into devices and advanced I just have the 2 options HWprobe which is set at 000 and I changed this to 100mb and the line dropped. Other option is Network address and this is defaulted to 'not present' do I need to change these and if so to what?

So at least the speed went up but still not to what I should be getting any other ideas?


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Jul 2008)

I never needed to do any of that, so I have no idea. Maybe you'd find some "experts" on the boards.ie wifi section.


----------



## IrishGunner (6 Aug 2008)

Well got a Netgear Usb 2.0 Wg111v3 adapter and still getting the same speeds

So is it the PC and is it time to upgrade?


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Aug 2008)

Try moving the PC to the router and try on ethernet. I'd say that would be fine. But it would be a useful to check. 

If the original problem was the USB speeds/config you'll have the same problem with another USB WiFi adapter. An internal WiFi PCI card might be better idea.

Is there a way to test the USB speeds with an external drive or something. Try copying files on the laptop then the PC?


----------



## Frank (7 Aug 2008)

try fixing your IP address instead of using auto detect.

use 
192.168.1.10
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1

dns 192.168.1.1

This helped me, the dhcp wasn't always consistent.

View network connections 
Right click on wireless go to properties.
go to tcpip in the list and set as above.

use 192.168.1.11 for the LAN (wired connection)


----------



## IrishGunner (7 Aug 2008)

Desktop is up in attic so may over the weekend take it down and see if I get better speeds downstairs or if I hook it directly up to modem and see if I get any speed increase

PC that I am looking to purchase does have an internal wire card so in this case would this be a better option ?

Current PC does not have this 

Have a static IP address as per Here so as I can open ports


----------

